# Request some historical fiction recommendations



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,
Been a non-fiction guy until I got my Kindle 2 several months ago, though years ago read a lot of James Minchner. Just finished Rutherfurds "New York: The Novel" and really enjoyed it. Would like some recommendations for other historical fiction. Thanks. Nick


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any particular era you're interested in?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not a genre I read but I am reading this right now era WWII sort of and an excelant read.








] I could not get kindle link_--fixed Kindle link. Betsy_

Amazon Best of the Month, January 2008: One of the earliest Jewish religious volumes to be illuminated with images, the Sarajevo Haggadah survived centuries of purges and wars thanks to people of all faiths who risked their lives to safeguard it. Geraldine Brooks, the Pulitzer Prize-winning author of March, has turned the intriguing but sparely detailed history of this precious volume into an emotionally rich, thrilling fictionalization that retraces its turbulent journey. In the hands of Hanna Heath, an impassioned rare-book expert restoring the manuscript in 1996 Sarajevo, it yields clues to its guardians and whereabouts: an insect wing, a wine stain, salt crystals, and a white hair. While readers experience crucial moments in the book's history through a series of fascinating, fleshed-out short stories, Hanna pursues its secrets scientifically, and finds that some interests will still risk everything in the name of protecting this treasure. A complex love story, thrilling mystery, vivid history lesson, and celebration of the enduring power of ideas, People of the Book will surely be hailed as one of the best of 2008. --Mari Malcolm

sylvia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We had another historical fiction thread around here with a ton of good recommendations. I read a lot of HF. Anything in particular you are interested in, Nick? If you like war stories, might I suggest...


----------



## DixieChick (Oct 22, 2009)

There are some good recommendations here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1590.0.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DixieChick said:


> There are some good recommendations here.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1590.0.html


Ah, thanks for finding the the thread, DixieChick!

L


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Neal Stephenson has some (in my opinion) outstanding historical fiction novels that I've thoroughly enjoyed. His Baroque Cycle discusses lots of scientific, financial, and mathematical theory and history in a very enthralling manner. They are somewhat long, and don't stand that well on their own but as a whole I'd really recommend them.

Book 1










Book 2










Book 3










These are in some ways a prequel to his outstanding book (somewhat historical fiction) Cyrptonomicon.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Anything by Jeff Hepple, it is historical fiction but based on fact, and wonderful reads, he is also a KB author.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been reading a fictitious memoire of Mary Todd Lincoln by Janis Cooke Newman. It's very long (636 pages in paperback but available for Kindle), but I'm liking this so much. I've read more history than historical fiction.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was going to recommend The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara, but was shocked to find it is not available on Kindle.


----------



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info. What a great community. So much to choose from. I just bought "To the Ends of the Earth:The Last Journey of Lewis and Clarke" by Frances Hunter.

Also interested in Historical fiction on Teddy Roosevelt and other Americans. Thanks. Nick


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Loved this book so much, I sent the author an email. And he replied! I was jazzed for a whole week!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I just read "The Runner" by Christopher Reich.  Takes place right after WWII in Germany.  It's action-packed and suspensful.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Shutter Island is a shocking read about two U.S. marshals in 1954, currently being filmed by Martin Scorsese .

http://www.amazon.com/Shutter-Island-Novel-Dennis-Lehane/dp/0688163173/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_a

Edited to correct director of the upcoming film.


----------



## tree (Nov 14, 2009)

Try Shike by Robert Shea, which can be downloaded for free from Manybooks. This story takes place in the ancient samarai civilization of Japan. The book is very romantic, and also exciting. It is not completely faithful to historical dates, (at least from what I have read from reviewers says this) so I guess you could call it a type of alternate history, but it does not take too many liberties. You definitely get a wonderful feel for this cuture.  There is fighting and so forth, but the novel is character driven, and very compelling.  A plus- you get to also live in and experience the court of the Kublai Khan in China in this book!  A page-turner. The book is nice and long, also.  I can't believe it is available for free.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TC Beacham said:


> Shutter Island is a shocking read about two U.S. marshals in 1954, currently being filmed by Clint Eastwood.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shutter-Island-Novel-Dennis-Lehane/dp/0688163173/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_a


Actually, the director is Martin Scorsese and the film is in post-production right now. Scheduled release date for the US is February 10, 2010.

L


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Actually, the director is Martin Scorsese and the film is in post-production right now. Scheduled release date for the US is February 10, 2010.
> 
> L


oops, that's right - Clint did Mystic River. Can't wait to see Shutter Island!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TC Beacham said:


> oops, that's right - Clint did Mystic River. Can't wait to see Shutter Island!


Yes, it sounds good. I should probably read the book first, though...LOL


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

TC Beacham said:


> Shutter Island is a shocking read about two U.S. marshals in 1954, currently being filmed by Clint Eastwood.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shutter-Island-Novel-Dennis-Lehane/dp/0688163173/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_a


Oh jeeez, that 1-click.... This sounds too good to slip by.... better hurry and finish my current read so I can start this!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Oh jeeez, that 1-click.... This sounds too good to slip by.... better hurry and finish my current read so I can start this!


Watch out, there is a total spoiler review over at Amazon. I am so annoyed that I read it! Grrr....


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Robert McCammons latest series is good
Speaks the Nightbird and Queen of Bedlam
A third in the series is coming out soon titled Mr Slaughter


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Watch out, there is a total spoiler review over at Amazon. I am so annoyed that I read it! Grrr....


That's terrible because this book really takes you by surprise (at least it did me)!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I was going to recommend The Killer Angels by Michael Shaara, but was shocked to find it is not available on Kindle.


True, but an amazing read and well worth the effort even if it is a DTB.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

the series of Sharpe books by Bernard Cornwell are excellent as well


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Let me preface this with the fact that I don't really enjoy historicals so I am by no means an expert!

One that I did enjoy was a fictional retelling of Crazy Horse--Stone Song by Win Blevins. It's a DTB only, but it's basically a story set up as a fictional memoir. I learned quite a bit from it and it sure beat reading dry history. I know that Blevins has written other historicals set in the same time period about mountain men and so on. The writing is crisp and the storytelling excellent.

I haven't read but have seen Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake (it's on Kindle):

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride/dp/B0028K3CAA/?tag=fxsouandmag-20

I don't know how much it follows the true historical line or real people, but here's the blurb:


> Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.
> 
> Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately my knowledge of history is such that I am more familiar with Crazy Horse and if I'm going to read historical stuff, I'm more inclined down that route, but this title caught my attention.

Maria


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

I absolutely love Pillars of the Earth, and World Without End by Ken Follett. 

Both books take place in 12th Century England. Excellent books if you are interested in that time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> I haven't read but have seen Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake (it's on Kindle):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride/dp/B0028K3CAA/?tag=fxsouandmag-20
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation, Maria. The characters are fictional, but the historical background is accurate. I love researching history.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

The mention of Crazy Horse by Maria made me think of



which, while available for Kindle is not so linked here (since I don't know how to do the Kindle book links, and the others are so-o-o-o simple).

My period for historical fiction tends to be Medieval and Renaissance (pretty much anything, but most particularly English history, a subject about which I know WAY too much given that my Masters is in Medieval* French * Literature). Nevertheless, I truly enjoyed this book, which I read in its DTV.


----------



## almeisan (Dec 25, 2009)

I read lots of historical fiction. Some of my recent favourites are:

Cleopatra's Daughter by Michelle Moran - what happened to Cleopatra's children after her death











The Lady Elizabeth by Alison Weir - fictional account of Elizabeth I before she became queen


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks for the recs guys, I'm more into history books than historical fiction, however I'm always on the lookout for something new


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know the genre well, and this book might not fit in perfectly, but I just completed an excellent book, _The Remains of the Day_. It's a butler's retrospective on his life and service of a political figure surrounding WWI and WWII. It's an incredibly complex book, but a simple read.

Unfortunately, the Kindle title is not available in the USA. I changed my Kindle address (very temporarily) to the UK and it was purchasable.


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

Malweth said:


> Unfortunately, the Kindle title is not available in the USA. I changed my Kindle address (very temporarily) to the UK and it was purchasable.


How does that work? I'd love to buy the Flashman books by Fraser but only a later few are available in the US but the rest are available in the UK.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

You go to your Kindle Page ("Manage Your Kindle") on Amazon, and go to the "Your Country" section.
Press "Edit" and enter a valid UK address (I used a parliament building's address).
Buy the book(s), change your address back (you'll be able to select from the drop-down this time), and delete the UK address.


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

Malweth said:


> You go to your Kindle Page ("Manage Your Kindle") on Amazon, and go to the "Your Country" section.
> Press "Edit" and enter a valid UK address (I used a parliament building's address).
> Buy the book(s), change your address back (you'll be able to select from the drop-down this time), and delete the UK address.


Many thanks!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't know why I didn't think of him earlier--Michael Jecks.  Only a few of his are on Kindle, but certainly enough to give you the flavor.  He researches endlessly and writes stories about the moor in Devon, England in the 14th century (the period right after the Knights of Templar).  I haven't read all the books (historicals really aren't my thing) but I loved the front matter where he discusses some of his research in details--little facts that didn't make the book!  The books themselves revolved around two investigators and there is always a death (or 3) to be solved.  Clever little historical mysteries.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I visited Peru last year and bought this book to take on my trip. It's quite dense, but I found most of it to be an interesting read. The author is a journalist, not a historian so it's more readable than the usual history text.











1491: New Revelations of the Americas Before Columbus


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I've been reading a fictitious memoire of Mary Todd Lincoln by Janis Cooke Newman. It's very long (636 pages in paperback but available for Kindle), but I'm liking this so much. I've read more history than historical fiction.


I'm intrigued by this one, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara http://www.amazon.com/Gods-and-Generals-ebook/dp/B000FC1IDG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Let me preface this with the fact that I don't really enjoy historicals so I am by no means an expert!
> 
> One that I did enjoy was a fictional retelling of Crazy Horse--Stone Song by Win Blevins. It's a DTB only, but it's basically a story set up as a fictional memoir. I learned quite a bit from it and it sure beat reading dry history. I know that Blevins has written other historicals set in the same time period about mountain men and so on. The writing is crisp and the storytelling excellent.
> 
> ...


Maria, my favorite historical fiction is Ride the Wind by Lucia St. Clair Robson (DTB only). It's about a young white girl who was kidnapped by the Comanche. Many years later, she was taken back by her white family, and she tried in vain to return to the Comnache. She's the mother of Quanna Parker, famous Comanche chief. Great book, I really wish it was available for the Kindle, but Mrs. Robson isn't having much success convincing the publisher, unfortunately.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Mine's historical fiction-- RADIUM HALOS. It is based on a true story from the early 20th century.

http://www.amazon.com/Radium-Halos-novel-Painters-ebook/dp/B002FL3K40/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

And another I read recently that I really liked: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=dead+weight&x=0&y=0










Shelley Stout,
Author of RADIUM HALOS


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

OhSoAppy said:


> I absolutely love Pillars of the Earth, and World Without End by Ken Follett.
> 
> Both books take place in 12th Century England. Excellent books if you are interested in that time.


These are 2 of my favorite books of ALL TIME and are what got me into historical fiction. If you have not read them, put them at the top of your list!!!


----------

